

Programming language trends - sqba
http://www.google.com/trends?q=c%2B%2B%2C+java%2C+c%23&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0

======
chipsy
Compare:
[http://www.google.com/trends?q=c%2B%2B+language%2C+java+lang...](http://www.google.com/trends?q=c%2B%2B+language%2C+java+language%2C+c%23+language&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0)

